# Straight Talk questions...



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

Anybody using Straight Talk on their Nexus? How does it work? What are the pros and cons of using it instead of Verizon service?

I did look up some info on their site and didn't see anything mentioning a list if compatible phones not on their inventory list. So it led me to making a thread here to see if I can dig up more intro from anybody using it.

Does it affect flashing custom ROMs if you switch to Straight Talk?

I'm switching jobs and my new job will be paying a bit less. So in order to continue building money instead of losing money I need to cut back a little and wanted to see if I can do that with the Nexus first since my bill is $203 per month, 2 phones on the lowest end of the family plan one with unlimited and the other on a tier plan.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Do you have the VzW GNex? I don't use Straight Talk but from what I think I know they use GSM networks so your VzW GNex wouldn't work.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Do you have the VzW GNex? I don't use Straight Talk but from what I think I know they use GSM networks so your VzW GNex wouldn't work.


Yeah my Gnex is VZW as mentioned.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> Yeah my Gnex is VZW as mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Overlooked my bad.  But yeah I think you would need to sell it and get a GSM variant.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Overlooked my bad.  But yeah I think you would need to sell it and get a GSM variant.


GSM is the same phone and all but its enabled for international use if you go oversea , correct?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> GSM is the same phone and all but its enabled for international use if you go oversea , correct?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah specs are the same.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah specs are the same.


OK. Thanks. Ill have to see if anybody will trade a GSM for mine without spending much money.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

You could probably sell the VzW GNex and have most of that money to buy the GSM unlocked version from Google Play Store for $350.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> You could probably sell the VzW GNex and have most of that money to buy the GSM unlocked version from Google Play Store for $350.


Through the Play Store app? I don't see where it is.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't cancel your VZW service, until you get a good GSM GNex.... I learned that the hard way.

If I were you, I would wait until November/December for the new Nexus' to come. Really wish I would have stuck with my perfectly good VZW GNex for a few more months.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Don't cancel your VZW service, until you get a good GSM GNex.... I learned that the hard way.
> 
> If I were you, I would wait until November/December for the new Nexus' to come. Really wish I would have stuck with my perfectly good VZW GNex for a few more months.


Yeah but that means continuing to pay the same bill and then buying the new Nexus (which will be somewhere from $300 to $400 on top of the regular monthly bill) in a few months, like you stated, which means I continue to lose more money rather than save money.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> Yeah but that means continuing to pay the same bill and then buying the new Nexus (which will be somewhere from $300 to $400 on top of the regular monthly bill) in a few months, like you stated, which means I continue to lose more money rather than save money.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Believe me, I get that. It just seems like getting a new GNex, that actually functions properly, is becoming a rarity.

I left my perfectly good VZW GNex for Straight Talk about 6 weeks ago. The first GSM GNex I bought was a brick right after I unlocked the bootloader. I tried everything to fix it! The replacement that Samsung sent me had data drops like crazy. I bought the phone from the Play Store, but Google essentially only acts like a warehouse & refers all technical/hardware issues to Samsung. Porting my number to Straight Talk canceled my VZW contract & I lost unlimited data. So I opted to go with an S3, rather than get in a replacement loop like some on here have.

I will say that after my debacle with the Play Store & Samsung, I will never buy from the Play Store again! I was on the phone with Google & Samsung for a minimum of 8 hours between the two companies & it took about 3 weeks to get everything sorted out. Technically, this mess is still not done. Google has had my refunded phone for about 2 weeks now, with no refund yet. I have a feeling I'm gonna have to call them again







Third-party retailers from now.

I'm not trying to discourage you here. Just trying to make sure you're prepared if you receive a bum phone. I was caught with my pants down when all that happened. My phone is also my business line & I did not have a backup GSM phone, because I have always been on Verizon.

With all that said, I've been debating on whether or not to try & buy another GSM GNex. I miss Nexus support so much!!!


----------



## asheehanjr (Jul 5, 2012)

I bought my Gnex from the Play Store and never had any issues with it. I have had it for about 3 months now and no problems at all. Especially with the bootloader unlocked and running CM10 Skank. I have mine on Straight talk with the AT&T sim card. The service is pretty good. I have a basically a full signal, no dropped calls. Only thing that does kind if suck is the HSPA+ speeds, but that's not really a problem for me since I'm connected to wifi 90 percent of the time anyway's. If you do decide to get the Gnex for Straight talk, only thing is that you will have to manually enter your APN for data and sms service, but no big deal. Other then that, I have been pretty happy with this phone and only have to pay $45 a month for cell service. That's just me.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

Why was my thread moved when its about trying to get straight talk on my GNex?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> Why was my thread moved when its about trying to get straight talk on my GNex?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Technically, Straight Talk is the exact same for every gsm phone, which would make this thread relevant for most phones.

Just sayin


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Technically, Straight Talk is the exact same for every gsm phone, which would make this thread relevant for most phones.
> 
> Just sayin


My only interest and concern is for the Gnex. Not "other" GSM phones.

/threadclosed due to stupidity of whoever the moderator is that moved it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I put my Straight Talk SIM in my GNex, take it out & put it in a crappy feature phone, take it out (cut it) & put it in my S3.

Straight Talk works the same for any gsm phone. Just because you said Galaxy Nexus in the OP doesn't make it a Galaxy Nexus topic.

The mods are just trying to keep the sub-forums clean so everyone can search with ease & know where to find relevant information.

Edit: in before the close









Seriously though, I'm not trying to bust your balls. I get that a lot more people will see your thread if it's in the Galaxy Nexus forum. I also appreciate that the mods keep our sub-forums clean though.

FYI - there is still a link in the Galaxy Nexus sub-forum showing people this way.


----------



## auxiliarypie (Jan 3, 2012)

use your VZW GNex on Page Plus, it uses verizon's network on the cheap


----------

